
Chinese medical staff request international medical assistance to fight COVID-19 - Reedx
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langlo/article/PIIS2214-109X(20)30065-6/fulltext#%20
======
DataDrivenMD
I can't express how concerning this letter is to me. Some of the steps they're
taking to prevent further spread of the disease are so unorthodox that I'm not
sure what to make of them. On the one hand, it suggests that the Chinese
government was not prepared to handle a pandemic (of any kind). On the other
hand, it could mean that despite their best efforts and preparation, CoViD-19
is overwhelming their response. Any way you look at it, this is not good, and
it seems increasingly likely that we're on the verge of a global pandemic with
serious economic consequences.

------
serpentines
What does the retraction mean exactly?

